# Ohio River Bank Fishing



## space30cowboys (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey All, 
Does anyone know of any good places to bank fish on the Kentucky side of the Ohio River near Covington/Ludlow area? I've fished the mouth of the Licking with a little bit of success but want to try to explore other areas but don't want to tresspass on anyone's property. A buddy and I were thinking about heading out on Sunday sometime so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

You can FISH both banks of the Ohio river with a Ky fishing license! Just can not go up any creeks, marinas or streams off the Ohio river on the Ohio side. So you CAN fish the Public Landing and Serpentine Wall Down Town, Or Schmidt's ramp area up river from Down Town. On the Ky side You have access to the area by the Covinton Landing but there are snags in the area. You can also wet line in Ludlow there is a retirement home about two blocks down river from the railroad bridage. There is a old concret dock on the river bank. Water is about 14-17 ft deep right there. Hope this helps you in the future. Tight lines.


----------

